# Rim Blow-a moment in history



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

Seems lie they were addressing something that wasn't an issue?

Interesting nonetheless. Thanks for the link and the post! :vs_cool:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I had one of those in a 1970 Mustang Mach I , It worked easy enough, but anyone that was a Whiteknuckle driver, hated it, because they were always setting the horn off. 

ED


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I dare not even share what I thought from the title.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

While I don't recall ever driving a car that had that setup I remember them well. They got more than one husband in trouble driving past a mini skirt.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I never owned a car with one and it is a good thing. I drive with a death grip on the wheel. I don't know why, I just always have.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> I drive with a death grip on the wheel. I don't know why, I just always have.


Early driving experiance with non-power steering vehicles could be the source. 
Did you ever drive non-PS trucks or busses ?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Oso954 said:


> Early driving experiance with non-power steering vehicles could be the source.
> Did you ever drive non-PS trucks or busses ?


It's a little late to tell that lady on the corner working her flower bed but at least I now have the why. The only thing worse than a 58 chevy car without PS was a 1949 chevy 2.5 ton wheat truck loaded with about 15,000lbs of wheat.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Not having power steering never bothered me back in the day. The thing to remember was to have the vehicle rolling when you turned the wheel. Since most every vehicle now has power steering most folks don't think twice about turning the wheel at a dead stop.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

mark sr said:


> Not having power steering never bothered me back in the day. The thing to remember was to have the vehicle rolling when you turned the wheel. Since most every vehicle now has power steering most folks don't think twice about turning the wheel at a dead stop.


I had to teach my daughter this trick when her PS failed on her van. She had been just muscling it around. Strong kid!


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

I live in the South, we don't use horns here.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

ChuckF. said:


> I live in the South, we don't use horns here.


No, but a bunch of sign language though. LOL You know...the old southern salute, where you have to read between the lines. :biggrin2:

Oh I do remember the old cars without power steering, and worse still were the old tractors that were way worse than a car or truck with no power steering.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Anybody remember the old Spinner Knobs?

I think that they were outlawed sometime in the 60's.

I used to call them knuckle busters, because if you did not watch out for them they would do just that, if you let go of the wheel after turning the corner.



ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> Anybody remember the old Spinner Knobs?
> 
> I think that they were outlawed sometime in the 60's.
> 
> ...


 My buddy had a legal one because he had one arm, he bumped a curb while parking and it broke his wrist and was stuck in the car, honked the horn for 30 minutes before someone came to help him.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> worse still were the old tractors that were way worse than a car or truck with no power steering.



Not saying power steering wouldn't be nice but I don't really miss PS on my old ford tractor. As with the old cars there is a small learning curve - mainly letting go of the wheel if a rut or something grabs hold of the wheel.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

mark sr said:


> Not saying power steering wouldn't be nice but I don't really miss PS on my old ford tractor. As with the old cars there is a small learning curve - mainly letting go of the wheel if a rut or something grabs hold of the wheel.


Man I could almost feel that. :smile: I guess the worse of the tractors I have owned was my old 1957 B Model John Deere, that thing would wear you out.


----------

